# Undeletable Files



## Saxon (Jul 2, 2005)

To delete a undeletable file, follow the next steps:

Open a Command Prompt window and leave it open.

Close all open programs. Click Start -> Run and type "taskmgr"

Go to the Processes tab and End Process on "explorer.exe".

Leave Task Manager open. Go back to the Command Prompt window and change to the directory where the undeletable file is located in.

At the command prompt type DEL <filename> where <filename> is the file you wish to delete.

Go back to Task Manager, click File -> New Task and type "explorer.exe" to restart the GUI shell.

Close Task Manager.


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

[email protected] does this painlessly with a little less typing. Also, Explorer isn't the only process that can have a file locked, so this method won't universally work for all locked files.


----------



## Kasimir (Jul 25, 2005)

Or you can download the utterly indispensable "Unlocker" from CColomb.
This cunning little shell extension will let you either kill the process which is locking the file or simply unlocking it.
Cheers


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

Unlocker really addresses a different problem, but it is handy no doubt. If the file is in use by the O/S, you can't "unlock" it, Windows won't let you.


----------



## Telstar (Jun 20, 2003)

(I like MoveOn Boot...works well for me when I need to delete a stubborn file).

There is also a method that's in your HijackThis...

Open *HJT>Open the misc tools section (button)>delete a file on reboot (button)*.

Haven't had to use it myself yet but it appears to work like MoveOnBoot
where the file is deleted before Windows can lock on to it...


----------



## Deke40 (Jun 27, 2002)

Pocket Killbox and Dr. Delete are two more useful ones.


----------



## HenryVI (May 27, 2005)

I agree with JohnWill, that program is :up: :up: :up:


----------



## rmm55 (Feb 12, 2005)

On NTFS systems cacls.exe is the only way to delete un-deletable files for certain.


----------



## Gizzy (Aug 2, 2005)

how do I delete Glophone?


----------



## Telstar (Jun 20, 2003)

GizardBoy said:


> how do I delete Glophone?


How about a little more information *GizardBoy*...

What is your Operating System (Windows?)

What is GloPhone anyway?

Is it what is shown...*in this Ad?*...and this *download site?*

You could start by...

1) uninstalling the program using Add/Remove.

2) deleting any GloPhone or related Directory's (Folders).

3) doing a System Search for anything *GloPhone* or related and simply
delete them and then clear your Recycle Bin.


----------



## Gizzy (Aug 2, 2005)

well I use windows xp,
and glophone doesn't show up in add/remove
and I tried searching glophone on my computer and I tried to delete it and then I removed it from my recycle bin but it keeps coming up it just won't go away no matter how much I delete it
also I don't quite know what it is but it won't go away and on the bottom right where theres the little icons whenever you go to hover over the glophone icon it disappears.


----------



## Telstar (Jun 20, 2003)

Ok, An uninstall program for GloPhone should have been added on your PC
when you downloaded GloPhone and it should allow you to uninstall it from
Add/Remove.

A couple of things to try...

You can uninstall the Glophone by going to
*Start>Search (for files and folders)* and then type in the search box
*Glophone* and all the applications will come out allowing you to delete
all running GloPhone and it's associations.

If still not deleted try:

*MoveOnBoot*

locate the *glophone.exe* file and have MoveOnBoot delete it.
(a Windows restart (reboot) will be required of course)

If it's on the desktop you should be able to RIGHT-click on it and select
*Properties* from the Content Menu, there's probably a short cut
(.lnk file) in which case you should be able to find the name of the .exe file
and where it's located. With that info you should be able to locate it and
get rid of it.

Did you locate it's Directory (Folder) in C:\Program Files\GloPhone?
Is there a file in there called *uninstall.exe*? If so, double-click
on it and see if it uninstalls from there.

Otherwise, to keep GloPhone from Startup:
Go to *Start>Run>type msconfig in open field>click OK*
The System Configuration Utility window open. Click *Startup tab* and
clear the check next to GloPhone. This will keep GloPhone from starting with
your Windows but does not remove it from your computer.

If still unsuccessful you'll have to delete it from your Registry (careful if you
don't know what you are doing)...
(suggest setting a new *System Restore Point* before proceeding.)

Select *Start>Run>type regedit>press Enter*.
In the left pane of the Registry Editor, navigate to the key *HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\Applications*.
Click the plus sign next to this key, then right-click the subkey matching
the GloPhone file name. Select Delete, then Yes.

Download and install...*CCleaner* and run the program.

Reboot.

Post back with your results and GloPhone status.


----------

